# Future of Trucks in America?



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/28/autom ... AHIND.html

[attachment=0:2ctnwehn]dieselhybrid_opt.jpg[/attachment:2ctnwehn]



> Mahindra(Indian car maker) says it plans to start sending two- and four-door versions of a truck - called simply the Pik-Up - to the United States by year-end.
> 
> Bigger than the compact Ford Ranger but smaller than the midsize Dodge Dakota, the trucks' cargo and towing capacity will beat the existing models in either category, the company says.
> 
> With a 2.2-liter 4-cylinder turbodiesel - rated at 140 horsepower and 236 pound-feet of torque - the pickup will be capable of more than 30 m.p.g. on the highway, Global Vehicles says. The truck will offer a 6-speed automatic transmission and standard safety features including antilock brakes and electronic stability control. Options are to include leather seats and a navigation system. Pricing isn't set, but the company says a well-equipped model is likely to be in the mid-$20,000 range.


It certainly looks ugly, but with the small diesel engine, 30mpg+ and a payload of 1.3 tons, all for 20k or less, sounds like a deal to me no matter how ugly it is.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

_/O _/O _/O


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

yea that will fit my family pull my horse trailer and do everything else I need a TRUCK for.... it will sell good in the city for the tree huggers that want to upgrade but for us I THINK NOT... Reminds me of the Izuzu pup...

Is this what we are selling out for? the US automakers cant compete with this garbage.


----------



## curlyjo (Sep 14, 2007)

Somethings fishy here,

For many years Toyota has made a diesel (Hi-Lux and other models) for the Euopean and other markets. Good mileage, and rather powerful for it's size. But It cannot be imported ( or built) here for emissions and from what I've been told tariff reasons. 

Why is the Indian "vehicle" able to be imported? Curious indeed.......


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

curlyjo said:


> Somethings fishy here,
> 
> For many years Toyota has made a diesel (Hi-Lux and other models) for the Euopean and other markets. Good mileage, and rather powerful for it's size. But It cannot be imported ( or built) here for emissions and from what I've been told tariff reasons.
> 
> Why is the Indian "vehicle" able to be imported? Curious indeed.......


I think diesel has made some gains over the past few years to comply with California standards. As for the tariffs, the parts and such will be built in India, but it will be assembled in Ohio to get around that issue.

It would be really nice to have a Hi-Lux here. That would be a dream car, and if these interesting Indian folks can make a charge, hopefully it will convince Toyota there is a market here.

This Indian company has already made some influx in the Tractor market here in the US, farmers rely on their tractor so that is as big of an endorsement as it gets in my opinion.

The only problem for me, is the price, it is still too expensive at 20k.


----------

